

I'm Giving Away Domain Names - superhelix
http://www.vibeagent.com/blog/2008/05/18/im-giving-away-domain-names-for-good-ideas/

======
xirium
snufflebug.com would be ideal for a bug tracking website.

~~~
axod
So would about 1,000 other domain names.

~~~
xirium
Alright. Name one that isn't already taken.

~~~
blogimus
bugbear.net is available

~~~
xirium
Unsurprisingly, bugbear.com is taken. Surprisingly, it features Paul Graham,
Robert Morris, Trevor Blackwell, Jessica Livingston and John McCarthy (
<http://www.bugbear.com/roguesgallery.html> ).

~~~
kirubakaran
Bugbear _is_ pg. He uses that as nick.

~~~
axod
And aparently still uses ns5.store.yahoo.com as a DNS server ;)

~~~
kirubakaran
And Yahoo hosts the stuff too:

[http://us.st11.yimg.com/us.st.yimg.com/I/paulgraham_2002_803...](http://us.st11.yimg.com/us.st.yimg.com/I/paulgraham_2002_803930)

yimg.com

------
superhelix
I've got a few pretty cool domain names. I'll give them away, to you, if your
idea is good for what you want to do with it. This is also an interesting
experiment in how people think about intellectual property vs. execution in
the startup world.

~~~
blogimus
I think a number of us would agree that good domain names help, they lend
something that is easy to remember, like a jingle, and help with SEO, but the
Internet is full of successful businesses with not terribly cool names. Take
NewEgg. Is that from Egghead? They say not (probably for legal reasons) but
there is nothing special about their name until they made it a brand. If you
product is compelling enough, you could call it polished turd and it would be
a success. Can anyone here come up with their favorite successful business
with a crummy name?

~~~
technoguyrob
I've always thought "Yahoo" was pretty bad. After all, the word traditionally
means some uncivilized hooligan. But look where they are, now.

In any case, I think it's not so much that the name matters, but if you have a
good product that people hear about frequently, the name simply becomes a few
phonemes associated with that company and loses all other meaning. That's why
my friends Kimmo, America, and Pooja used to have names that sounded
ridiculous to me, but now the names almost seem natural as labels.

~~~
superhelix
Totally. Although, it's kinda fun to say names like Flickr, Twitter, and
Reddit.

